# Hilfe bei 3Gewinnt!



## Gast (7. Jun 2006)

Hallo! Hab grad angefangen 3Gewinnt zu coden.

Irgendwas stimmt mit meinem MouseListener aber nicht.

Hier erstmal der Code:


```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;


public class dreiGewinnt extends Applet implements MouseListener
{


private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
private Image kreuz;
private Image kreis;

	public void init()
	{
		this.setSize(151,151);
		this.addMouseListener(this);
		kreuz = this.getImage(this.getCodeBase(),"kreuz.GIF");
		kreis = this.getImage(this.getCodeBase(),"kreis.GIF");
	}
	
	public void paint(Graphics g)
	{
		this.rahmenZeichnen(g);
	}
	
	
	
	public void rahmenZeichnen(Graphics g)
	{
		//Horizontale Linien
		for(int yko=50; yko<=101; yko+=51)
		{
			g.drawLine(0,yko,150,yko);	
		}
		
		//Vertikale Linien
		for(int xko=50; xko<=101; xko+=51)
		{
			g.drawLine(xko,0,xko,150);
		}

	}

	
	
	public void zeichne(int xko, int yko)
	{	
		Graphics g = this.getGraphics();
		g.drawImage(kreuz,(xko*51), (yko*51), this);	
	}

	public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) 
	{
		int xpos = e.getX();
		int ypos = e.getY();
		
		int xko = xpos/50;
		int yko = ypos/50;
		

		this.zeichne(xko,yko);
	}

	public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}

	public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}

	public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}

	public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}
	
}
```


Beim ersten Klick in ein Kästchen passiert *gar nichts*.
Woran kann das liegen?


Viele Grüße


----------



## Gast (7. Jun 2006)

Ich glaub es liegt daran, dass ich mir in Zeile 50 ein neues Graphics Objekt hole ne?


----------



## Gast (7. Jun 2006)

lol....
ich hatte das repaint() vergessen!


----------

